# Favorite movie genres?



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

What are your favorite movie genres?

For me it's mostly drama, comedy, independent, sometimes also biography, history, romance... and also some sci-fi, when there is a good idea behind the story. Also disaster movies are always a good thrill. 

You can select more than one option, so select all that you like to a significant extent.
If you like derived genres, select all constituents, for example comedy and drama, for so called "dramedy".


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I checked them all except Family/Kids.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Western should definitely be in the list.
Animation too.
Martial arts as well probably.


I'm a big fan of horror and science fiction in particular, but also thriller and adventure. But at the end of the day what is important is the quality, more than the genre (captain obvious is here).


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

just 15 places available...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Action, Comedy, Historical, Biography, Fantasy. Of course, any more, watching one thing for 1.5 to 2 hours is a daunting investment of time, so it has to be really compelling for me to jump in.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Glad to see there is no Musical choice.................


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Can I have comedy drama please.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

The Western is easily my favourite (Shane my all-time fav always). Next Horror (tie between the Wicker Man and the Shining)


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Historical (especially jidai geki), fantasy, western, noir.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Cheaparse low budget Sci-Fi


----------



## Classicalinheart (Jun 21, 2018)

I couldn't decide between Drama and Historical but the Musicals should be there too


----------

